# ST-E3-RT on ebay



## mbworldz (Aug 17, 2012)

Lots of you including me notice that many online store like B&H...etc all out of stock. Since I can't wait any longer, I decided to purchase one from ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-ST-E3-RT-Speedlite-Transmitter-5743B002-NEW-/160860604529?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item25740a0871#ht_2261wt_1397

They shipped quite fast. Placed the order on the 14th and I received it yesterday. Its like $30 bucks more than B&H but I don't know how long is the wait lol.






Something just cross my mind, why the Rebel T4i has the transmitter built in and our 5DM3 and 1DX don't have it?
What is the huge different between that one built in and the StE3 RT ?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 18, 2012)

There is optical transmission and radio transmission. Radio goes much farther.


----------



## mbworldz (Aug 18, 2012)

So the T4i is not using radio ? It can't communicate with the 600ex-rt ? 




bdunbar79 said:


> There is optical transmission and radio transmission. Radio goes much farther.


----------



## Click (Aug 18, 2012)

I tested my St-E3-RT with my 600EX. It fired my flash up to 170 meters. I'm very happy with that result.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Aug 29, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> There is optical transmission and radio transmission. Radio goes much farther.



That transmitter is radio, or is part of your post missing? Please enlighten us as to what your point is, thank you. 


To the OP, that transmitter works with the Canon 600rt flash only. It will not work with any built-iin flashes on ANY Canon camera.


----------

